# Se entregó a



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

En la introducción del DICCIONARIO SALAMANCA se encuentra esta información sintáctica:

*Régimen de verbos, adjetivos, y sustantivos.* En los ejemplos aparecen con letra negrita las preposiciones que forman el régimen de otras palabras: así, _de pensar, pienso en tí (pensar en);_ de _harto, harto_ _de carne (harto de);_ de _amor a/de la vida (amor a/de) ..._

Por ejemplo en la entrada *entregar* se encuentran estes ejemplos:
_*Se* entregó a las autoridades militares._
_Se entregó al placer._

¿Por qué en el primer ejemplo ese SE es con letra negrita, pero sin letra negrita en el segundo ejemplo?

Quizás alguien usa este diccionario y puede ayudarme.

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Hola Pitt:

Acabo de consultar el diccionario y a mí no me sale ese SE en negrita...

1     Hacer < una persona > que [otra persona] pase a poder de [los enemigos o las autoridades]: Los secuestradores han dicho que entregarán a los rehenes cuando aterricen. _Se_ entregó _a_ las autoridades militares.

Un saludo,

Pedro.


----------



## Milton Sand

Pitt said:


> ...aparecen con letra negrita las preposiciones...


 
Hmm.. Pitt, I think it's a typo since "se" is no preposition.

Following that convention, the example should look like this:
_Se entregó *a* las autoridades militares._
_Se entregó *a*l placer._

Bye.


----------



## Pitt

Milton Sand said:


> Hmm.. Pitt, I think it's a typo since "se" is no preposition.
> 
> Following that convention, the example should look like this:
> _Se entregó *a* las autoridades militares._
> _Se entregó *a*l placer._
> 
> Bye.


 
En mi opinión en ambas frases SE funciona como complemento directo: Se puede añadir a sí mismo. ¿Es verdad?

Pitt


----------



## Milton Sand

Well, Pitt. Maybe what you ask seems to be a subject for another thread.

I assumed the doubt was about prepositions "attached" to a verb and written in bold characters as a convetions in a book.

About "entregar*se*": it is not precisely a reflexive verb but pronominal. It doesn't mean "to hand/give oneself in [to somebody]" but "to surrender in order to be caught [by somebody or something]". 

Bye.


----------



## hosec

Pitt said:


> _*Se* entregó a las autoridades militares_.> *Se= OD Reflex. (Vb: entregar), a las autoridades= OI*
> _Se entregó al placer._ > *Se= morf. sin función sint. (Vb: entregarse), al placer= CR*


 
...según mi opinión.

(Pero la estructura es más compleja de lo que aparenta...)
Salud


----------



## NewdestinyX

Milton Sand said:


> About "entregar*se*": it is not precisely a reflexive verb but pronominal. It doesn't mean "to hand/give oneself in [to somebody]" but "to surrender in order to be caught [by somebody or something]".
> 
> Bye.



But Milton, those two things you contrast are semantically identical concepts. There really isn't any nuance I can find. Can you? If so please explain.

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

hosec said:


> _Se entregó a las autoridades militares_.> *Se= OD Reflex. (Vb: entregar), a las autoridades= OI*
> _Se entregó al placer._ > *Se= morf. sin función sint. (Vb: entregarse), al placer= CR*...según mi opinión.
> 
> (Pero la estructura es más compleja de lo que aparenta...)
> Salud



Estoy completamente de acuerdo con tu análisis, Hosec. Y tal análisis lo apoyaría la RAE en su definición de 'entregar' en el DRAE.

El contexto de oración #1 se marca con 'tr' y el contexto de oración #2 se marca con 'prnl'. 

*entregar**.** 
1.     * tr. Poner en manos o en poder de otro a alguien o algo.
*
9.     * prnl. Dedicarse enteramente a algo, emplearse en ello.


Grant


----------



## Pitt

Milton Sand said:


> _Se entregó *a* las autoridades militares._
> _Se entregó *a*l placer._


 
Analizo estas frases así:

Se [CD] entregó a las autoridades militares [CR] > Se [CD] entregó.
Se [morfema verbal] entregó al placer [CR].

A mi entender *Se entregó* sintacticamente corresponde a *Se lavó. *

En ambas frases se trata de una construcción reflexiva. 
Se puede añadir *a sí mismo:*
Se entregó > Se entregó a sí mismo.
Se lavó > Se lavó a sí mismo.

Ademmás es posible la* pasiva*:
Se entregó > Fue entregado por sí mismo.
Se lavó > Fue lavado por sí mismo.

Pitt


----------



## Dudu678

Que no es lo mismo.

_Se lavó a sí mismo_ funciona porque estás conviertiendo el verbo _lavar_ en reflexivo; sin embargo, _entregarse_ en muchos casos no significa lo mismo que _entregar_, ese pronombre modifica léxicamente el verbo.

_Se entregó al placer. 
Se entregó al placer a sí mismo. (?) 
_


----------



## Pitt

Dudu678 said:


> Que no es lo mismo.
> 
> _Se lavó a sí mismo_ funciona porque estás conviertiendo el verbo _lavar_ en reflexivo; sin embargo, _entregarse_ en muchos casos no significa lo mismo que _entregar_, ese pronombre modifica léxicamente el verbo.
> 
> _Se entregó al placer. _
> _Se entregó al placer a sí mismo. (?) _


 
Lo veo así:

Se [morfema verbal] entregó al placer [CR].

SE no tiene ninguna función sintáctica: es un morfema verbal (parte del verbo entregarse).

¿Estás de acuerdo?


----------



## Dudu678

No lo sé. 

Una mitad de mí dice que es directo y la otra mitad quiere estar de acuerdo contigo. Esperemos a que alguien nos ilumine.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi!
Pitt, I agree with that and with what you posted in a thread about "acercarse".
Entregar = to give, delivery, hand in
Entregarse = to stop fighting/resisting/making_a_effort.
Bye.


----------



## Pitt

Milton Sand said:


> Hi!
> Pitt, I agree with that and with what you posted in a thread about "acercarse".
> Entregar = to give, delivery, hand in
> Entregarse = to stop fighting/resisting/making_a_effort.
> Bye.


 
¡Muchas gracias!

Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Lo veo así:
> 
> Se [morfema verbal] entregó al placer [CR].
> 
> SE no tiene ninguna función sintáctica: es un morfema verbal (parte del verbo entregarse).
> 
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?



Cuanto más pienso en ello, más creo que puede que mi primer punto de vista fuera incorrecto.

Entregarse al placer = Dedicarse al placer -- Pero en ambos casos la persona siendo dedicado a algo es el sujeto. ¿No? Es más, es por una decisión del sujeto y el proceso lo empieza el sujeto. Es aun más 'reflexivo' que mi argumento sobre 'acercarse'. 

Pero en este caso -- el DRAE, definición #9 tiene la marca 'prnl' para nuestro contexto. Así que tenemos que aceptarla. El SE es morfema del verbo cuando significando: Dedicarse enteramente a algo.

*entregar**.* (Del lat. _integrāre_, restituir a su primer estado).
* 1.     * tr. Poner en manos o en poder de otro a alguien o algo.
* 2.     * tr._ Arq._ Introducir el extremo de una pieza de construcción en el asiento donde ha de fijarse.
* 3.     * tr._ And._ Consumir, deshacer a alguien a fuerza de disgustos.
* 4.     * tr. ant. *devolver*      (‖ restituir).
* 5.     * prnl. Ponerse en manos de alguien, sometiéndose a su dirección o arbitrio.
* 6.     * prnl. Ceder a la opinión ajena.
* 7.     * prnl. Recibir realmente algo y encargarse de ello.
* 8.     * prnl. Hacerse cargo de alguien o algo, apoderarse de él o de ello.
* 9.     * prnl. Dedicarse enteramente a algo, emplearse en ello.
* 10.     * prnl. Darse a vicios y pasiones.
* 11.     * prnl. Declararse vencido o sin fuerzas para continuar un empeño o trabajo.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Hola:

Creo que las dos propuestas son válidas dependiendo de la intención y el contexto. Lo importante, desde el punto de vista académico, es saber argumentarlo.

Un saludo,

Pedro.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Hola:
> 
> Creo que las dos propuestas son válidas dependiendo de la intención y el contexto. Lo importante, desde el punto de vista académico, es saber argumentarlo.
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> Pedro.



Pedro!!!! ¿Dónde has estado? ¡Qué bueno verte! 

Dime si eso tiene sentido. --

"Me entregué a hacer todo mi tarea antes de ir a vacaciones."
----En ese ejemplo parece que 'me' es CD -- algo que el sujeto inicia con fuerza sobre sí mismo y por sí mismo. Algo que se tiene que hacer.

"Me entregué a un vida de paz."
---En ése - simplemente sucedió sin fuerza. El 'me' es una morfema verbal.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Me entregué a hacer toda mi tarea antes de ir a vacaciones.
> 
> Mejor: Me entregué [por completo] a mi tarea antes de ir de vacaciones.
> 
> ----En ese ejemplo parece que 'me' es CD -- algo que el sujeto inicia con fuerza sobre sí mismo y por sí mismo. Algo que se tiene que hacer.
> 
> "Me entregué a un vida de paz."
> ---En ése - simplemente sucedió sin fuerza. El 'me' es una morfema verbal.


Oye, pues es una forma de verlo. Yo prefiero pensar que, en ambos casos, el pronombre reflexivo ME está desfuncionalizado (no es CD) y que forma parte del pronominal entregarse. Mis razones son que en los ejemplos percibo no tanto un sentido de transferencia (no pongo en mis manos o en mi poder algo acepc. 1) sino  un proceso volitivo (un acto de voluntad, de dedicación acepc. 9).

Un saludo,

Pedro.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Oye, pues es una forma de verlo. Yo prefiero pensar que, en ambos casos, el pronombre reflexivo ME está desfuncionalizado (no es CD) y que forma parte del pronominal entregarse. Mis razones son que en los ejemplos percibo no tanto un sentido de transferencia (no pongo en mis manos o en mi poder algo acepc. 1) sino  un proceso volitivo (un acto de voluntad, de dedicación acepc. 9).
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> Pedro.


Gracias -- pero aquí declaraste:


> Creo que las dos propuestas son válidas dependiendo de la intención y el contexto.


¿Cómo se demuestra los 'dos' propuestas con ejemplos?.. Y por el término «válido» ¿quieres decir que hay una situación donde aceptarías que 'entregarse' usa su 'se' como un CD reflexivo?

Gracias de antemano,
Grant


----------



## Pitt

Otra vez los ejemplos:

*Juan se entregó a la policía*.
Creo que es posible añadir _a sí mismo_:
Juan se entregó a sí mismo a la policía.
Por tanto creo que SE funciona como CD:
Juan se [CD] entregó a la policía.

*Juan se entregó al placer.*
A mi entender en este caso no es posible añadir _a sí mismo_:
*Juan se entregó a sí mismo al placer. 
Por tanto creo que SE no funciona como CD, es un morfema verbal:
Juan se [morfema verbal] entregó al placer.

¿Qué piensan los expertos nativos?

Pitt


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Y por el término «válido» ¿quieres decir que hay una situación donde aceptarías que 'entregarse' usa su 'se' como un CD reflexivo?


Sí Grant; Por ejemplo en este caso que glosa Pitt:

Juan se entregó a la policía.
Creo que es posible añadir a sí mismo:
Juan se entregó a sí mismo a la policía.
Por tanto creo que SE funciona como CD:
Juan se (CD) entregó a la policía.

Creo que no hay nada equivocado en considerar que, si alguien se pone (voluntariamente) en manos de la policía, SE sea el complemento directo de la oración.

Un saludo,

Pedro.


----------



## Pitt

Zitat von *hosec* : 
_Se entregó a las autoridades militares_.> *Se= OD Reflex. (Vb: entregar), a las autoridades= OI*
_Se entregó al placer._ > *Se= morf. sin función sint. (Vb: entregarse), al placer= CR*...según mi opinión.

(Pero la estructura es más compleja de lo que aparenta...)

Muchas gracias por la aclaración. No estoy seguro, pero a mi entender en el primer ejemplo se trata del verbo *entregarse *(no del verbo entregar).

En este contexto otro ejemplo:
Se lava / Se lava las manos 
Creo que en estos ejemplos se trata del verbo *lavarse* (no del verbo lavar).

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> from *hosec* :
> _Se entregó a las autoridades militares_.> *Se= OD Reflex. (Vb: entregar), a las autoridades= OI*
> _Se entregó al placer._ > *Se= morf. sin función sint. (Vb: entregarse), al placer= CR*...según mi opinión.
> 
> (Pero la estructura es más compleja de lo que aparenta...)
> 
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias por la aclaración. No estoy seguro, pero a mi entender en el primer ejemplo se trata del verbo *entregarse *(no del verbo entregar).
Click to expand...

 Opino que se puede entender de ambas maneras. El problema con un estudio «simplemente sobre la palabra 'se'» es que SE se usa, en tales sintaxis como los arriba, para 'pasivos' e 'impersonales' también. El verbo puede ser 'entregar' o 'entregarse'. Depende del contexto. 



> En este contexto otro ejemplo:
> Se lava / Se lava las manos
> Creo que en estos ejemplos se trata del verbo *lavarse* (no del verbo lavar).


Como he dicho en el pasado - un verbo solo se expresa, en su infinitivo, con 'se' adjuntado cuando hay una única definición marcado con 'prnl'. "Lavar" es un verbo transitivo - no pronominal. El 'se' siempre tiene función sintáctica con verbos reflexivos y transitivos - como en lavar(se). 
Me lavo las manos. (Yo a mis propios manos)
Le lava las manos. (Una madre a las manos de su hija)
Te lavo las manos. (Yo a tus manos)
Se lava las manos. (Él a sus propios manos)
-----El 'me, le, te, y se' allí son *CIs* -- y no morfemas del verbo 'lavarse'.-----

El verbo siempre es 'lavar'. No hay verbo 'lavarse' (pronominal). 

*lavar**.* (Del lat. _lavāre_).
* 1.     * tr. Limpiar algo con agua u otro líquido. U. t. c. prnl.*****
* 2.     * tr. Purificar, quitar un defecto, mancha o descrédito.
* 3.     * tr. Dicho de un albañil: Dar la última mano al blanqueo, bruñéndolo con un paño mojado.
* 4.     * tr. Dar color con aguadas a un dibujo.
* 5.     * tr._ Ingen._ Purificar los minerales por medio del agua.
* 6.     * intr. Dicho de un tejido: Prestarse más o menos al lavado. _Esta cretona lava bien._


*****He concluido que la mejor definición de U.t.c.prnl = Está definición también se espresa con un pronombre que concuerda
con el sujeto y tal pronombre siempre 'tiene' una función sintáctica (si el U.t.c.prnl aparece al lado de una definición 'tr')
__tr. y U.t.c.prnl = el pronombre sí tiene función sintáctica (no se admite el 'se' adjuntado al infinitivo)
__intr. y U.t.c.prnl = el pronombre no tiene función sintáctica [morfema verbal] (el 'se' puede ser adjuntado al infinitivo)
__prnl = el pronombre no tiene función sintáctica [morfema verbal] (el 'se' puede ser adjuntado al infinitivo)

Con _lavar_ -- o uno limpia alguna cosa, algún parte de otra persona, o sí mismo - pero cualquier pronombre que aparezca
con él, tiene función sintáctica -- un *CI*. 
Se (CI) lava (vtr) las manos (CD). {El CI en éstas funciona como un dativo de posesión}


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> He concluido que la mejor definición de U.t.c.prnl = Está definición también se espresa con un pronombre que concuerda
> con el sujeto y tal pronombre siempre 'tiene' una función sintáctica (si el U.t.c.prnl aparece al lado de una definición 'tr')
> __tr. y U.t.c.prnl = el pronombre sí tiene función sintáctica (no se admite el 'se' adjuntado al infinitivo)
> __intr. y U.t.c.prnl = el pronombre no tiene función sintáctica [morfema verbal] (el 'se' puede ser adjuntado al infinitivo)
> __prnl = el pronombre no tiene función sintáctica [morfema verbal] (el 'se' puede ser adjuntado al infinitivo)


 
*acercar**.*
(De _cerca_2).
*1.*tr. Poner cerca o a menor distancia de lugar o tiempo. _Acercó la radio para escuchar las noticias._ U. t. c. prnl. _Se acercan las vacaciones de Navidad._ U. t. en sent. fig. _Los dos países se han acercado políticamente._

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

El ejemplo: Se acercan las vacaciones.
 
Si te he entendido bien en este ejemplo SE funciona como complemento directo:
La entrada U.t.c.prnl. significa que el verbo acercar sigue siendo transitivo. No hay una entrada separada prnl.
 
¿Qué opinas?
 
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> El ejemplo: Se acercan las vacaciones.
> 
> Si te he entendido bien en este ejemplo SE funciona como complemento directo:
> La entrada U.t.c.prnl. significa que el verbo acercar sigue siendo transitivo. No hay una entrada separada prnl.
> 
> ¿Qué opinas?



Eso es lo que llevo mucho tiempo manteniendo. Pero, como ya sabes, otros diccionarios y muchos nativos
opinan diferentemente.

Es, y ha sido, mi análisis desde hace el principio que los verbos transitivos tienen que tener un CD sintáctico.
Si se usan [también como pronominal] pronominalmente entonces el CD debe ser (al menos figurativamente)
el sujeto [sí mismo]. La 'esencia' de ser 'transitivo' es actuando 'sobre' algo -- lo cual es el CD. 



> *verbo**.* (Del lat. _verbum_).
> _._
> *~** transitivo.*
> * 1.     * m._ Gram._ El que *se construye con complemento directo*; p. ej., _amar a Dios, decir la verdad._




Grant


----------



## Pitt

*levantar*:

*32.*prnl. Dicho de un enfermo o de una persona que está acostada: Dejar la cama.

Un ejemplo: Todos los días me levanto a las siete.

En este caso ME es un morfema verbal del verbo levantarse.

¿Estás de acuerdo?

Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> *levantar*:
> 
> *32.*prnl. Dicho de un enfermo o de una persona que está acostada: Dejar la cama.
> 
> Un ejemplo: Todos los días me levanto a las siete.
> 
> En este caso ME es un morfema verbal del verbo levantarse.
> 
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?
> 
> Pitt



Perfectamente de acuerdo. Al menos estás entendiendo mis declaraciones sobre el tema.

La definición transitivo (probablemente #1) habla de un acción sucediendo a 'alguna cosa' o a otra persona o *s**obre sí mismo*. En las tres situaciones, incluso cuando el sujeto es la 'paciente de la acción', la paciente tiene que ser el CD sintáctico - que yo sepa y de mis estudios. Y creo que, en la mente de los gramáticos nativos de la RAE, es obvio - de ahí que existan su nomenclatura, en el DRAE,  de 'tr' para verbos reflexivos que se usan pronominalmente y no 'prnl'.


----------

